# Newbie TTC #1 since sept 09'



## Tryandwish

Hi everyone,
I'm new to this website and hoping to find a few people going through the same thing to chat with and share our journeys!

I had implanon implant removed from my arm in September 2009 as we were thinking of TTC. We knew we would have problems as OH had a bike accident that left him with a mashed up pelvis and testicular damage. He's been told we're unlikely to conceive as he now has a very low count. We let things happen naturally for a few months while my body settled back into its normal rhythm. By the time 2010 began I was already disappointed to see my period (even though I knew I would't be pregnant) so I began looking into things online. Found out about charting and started that in January 2010. We began making a concentrated effort and working out my ovulation times but obviously nothing happened! I was on a few forums like this one and watching the preganancy and birth programmes on t.v but every time my period showed I was getting so upset that we decided it would be best to ease off on the concentration. Relax more and just let it happen. We got engaged July2010 and concentrated on the wedding in June 2011. We are now married and I have just joined my husbands doctors surgery. Got the first appointment with the nurse tomorrow to just give me a general health check and I will be telling her about our lack of BFP's. Hopefully my medical records have been received by the new surgery so I can be seen by the doctor soon to start with the tests :argh:

Anyone else been TTC conceive and about to go to tell their doctor?

Tryandwish x


----------



## staceyg

sorry no advice but welcome and good luck :)


----------



## Tryandwish

Thank you staceyg :)


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## FragileDoll

Welcome hun - heaps of baby dust to you. :dust:


----------



## cybermum81

Agreed... hoping for some my way too TTC for 12 months feels like ages!


----------



## FragileDoll

Welcome hun - heaps of baby dust to you. :dust:


----------



## Tryandwish

cybermum81 said:


> Agreed... hoping for some my way too TTC for 12 months feels like ages!

Hi cybermum81

I know just how you feel! It's been 20 months for us and it's so frustrating! Friends from school are having babies and just feels like I'm stuck! See mums and their bumps and while I am really happy for them and I wonder how it feels I also can't help thinking "why not me?" :cry: why is it babies seem to be everywhere?

Apart from ttc for 12 months whats your situation? Any medical help yet? x


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## v2007

:wave:

Welcome. 

Happy posting :)

V xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## TwilightAgain

Hi :wave: and welcome to BnB! 

Good luck ttc dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:wave: Hello & Welcome! :flow:


----------



## cybermum81

No medical help as yet, I had a n ectopic pregnancy in Feb and lost my right tube, Dr said as I have already been pregnant once in the 12 months and therfore they won't look into any fertility issues at the moment, and suggested my fertility is reduced by 15% as I only have one tube remaining. He said that eventually my left ovary and tube would eventually 'pick up the slack' of my right ovary (which still remains) and eventually pregnancy will occur.. I had an USS to see if anything obvious was there but it was all clear apart from a small cyst on my right ovary. Im currently 11dpo, feel like AF is gonna get me again!


----------



## odd_socks

*Hello and welcome :wave:*


----------



## wantabby

I have been trying since Oct 09'. So I understand the frustration. I didn't actually seek medical advice until ths past Febuary 2011. I was on birth control for 8 years due to cysts prior to ttc, and my cycles never balanced out.:growlmad: The doc said for some reason my body just didn't ovulate. So he started me on Clomid after a ton of tests and scans to make sure I could take it. I took it and my CD21 level progestrone was 31!! I was so excited, I finally ovulated!!! :happydance: , but needless to say I didn't get my BFP. :cry: I insted had overstimulated ovaries with tons of cysts all over them :dohh:. He said to wait a month & come back to check my ovaries again so I did. Nothing changed so he put me on BCP in July. I go back 8-15 so hopefully my ovaries will be cleared up and I can try another round of clomid!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tryandwish

cybermum81 said:


> No medical help as yet, I had a n ectopic pregnancy in Feb and lost my right tube, Dr said as I have already been pregnant once in the 12 months and therfore they won't look into any fertility issues at the moment, and suggested my fertility is reduced by 15% as I only have one tube remaining. He said that eventually my left ovary and tube would eventually 'pick up the slack' of my right ovary (which still remains) and eventually pregnancy will occur.. I had an USS to see if anything obvious was there but it was all clear apart from a small cyst on my right ovary. Im currently 11dpo, feel like AF is gonna get me again!


Sorry to hear about your ectopic! Must be so heart breaking. Good to hear that your left ovary will "pick up the slack" as you put it and great news that the USS didnt show up anything worse :thumbup: As for feeling AF is gonna get you, don't think like that until she shows up! Good luck and :dust: to you. Hope you get your BFP soon and everything goes well :hugs:


----------



## Tryandwish

wantabby said:


> I have been trying since Oct 09'. So I understand the frustration. I didn't actually seek medical advice until ths past Febuary 2011. I was on birth control for 8 years due to cysts prior to ttc, and my cycles never balanced out.:growlmad: The doc said for some reason my body just didn't ovulate. So he started me on Clomid after a ton of tests and scans to make sure I could take it. I took it and my CD21 level progestrone was 31!! I was so excited, I finally ovulated!!! :happydance: , but needless to say I didn't get my BFP. :cry: I insted had overstimulated ovaries with tons of cysts all over them :dohh:. He said to wait a month & come back to check my ovaries again so I did. Nothing changed so he put me on BCP in July. I go back 8-15 so hopefully my ovaries will be cleared up and I can try another round of clomid!! :thumbup:

I was lucky with my cycles settling down! While I had the Implanon implant in place I had bleeding regularly but often only 2 weeks apart! When it was removed I instantly settled into 28-32 day cycles (first 5 periods were quite heavy and painful though but that settled down too). I haven't heard much about overstimulated ovaries. How bad is it? Will the cysts clear up on their own or is that the aim of the BCP? How will they prevent it on your next clomid cycle - a lower dose? Sorry if I'm interrogating you, just not spoken to anyone with overstimulated ovaries before! Good luck for 8-15 :thumbup:


----------



## wantabby

Tryandwish said:


> wantabby said:
> 
> 
> I have been trying since Oct 09'. So I understand the frustration. I didn't actually seek medical advice until ths past Febuary 2011. I was on birth control for 8 years due to cysts prior to ttc, and my cycles never balanced out.:growlmad: The doc said for some reason my body just didn't ovulate. So he started me on Clomid after a ton of tests and scans to make sure I could take it. I took it and my CD21 level progestrone was 31!! I was so excited, I finally ovulated!!! :happydance: , but needless to say I didn't get my BFP. :cry: I insted had overstimulated ovaries with tons of cysts all over them :dohh:. He said to wait a month & come back to check my ovaries again so I did. Nothing changed so he put me on BCP in July. I go back 8-15 so hopefully my ovaries will be cleared up and I can try another round of clomid!! :thumbup:
> 
> I was lucky with my cycles settling down! While I had the Implanon implant in place I had bleeding regularly but often only 2 weeks apart! When it was removed I instantly settled into 28-32 day cycles (first 5 periods were quite heavy and painful though but that settled down too). I haven't heard much about overstimulated ovaries. How bad is it? Will the cysts clear up on their own or is that the aim of the BCP? How will they prevent it on your next clomid cycle - a lower dose? Sorry if I'm interrogating you, just not spoken to anyone with overstimulated ovaries before! Good luck for 8-15 :thumbup:Click to expand...

You are not interrogating me!! LOL!! && yes you were lucky with getting back to a "normal schedual" so quickly. && there hasn't actually been any pain or discomfort with the overstimulated ovaries. I was actually shocked when the doctor told me about them, and yes I am on the BCP this month to try to clear the cysts up. I will talk to the doctor on 8-15 about what we could do to prevent the cysts from coming back. It has been so frustrating just waiting for them to clear up! && I was on the lowest dose of Clomid I do beleive 50mg. I ovulated, but had many immature cysts that grew at the same time. I'm hoping I will be preggo after my next dose and won't have to worry with the ovaries anymore!! lol!! *Wishful thinking*


----------



## Tryandwish

Was going to press "quote" again but we'll just keep copying the entire conversation lol

Glad u havent had pain from the cysts! Cant imagine the frustration of waiting and being back on BCP. What I find really frustrating is my local town has one of the highest rates of teenage pregnancy in Wales and I see so many who don't want the children, don't appreciate the children and most get pregnant by accident, have no idea who the father is, drink alcohol, smoke and take drugs. Why do people like that get the miracle and joy of babies when they're not wanting it and in my opinion the are not deserving it when drink drugs and smoking r involved? Ok rant over!

Do you mind if I ask where your from? I'm in Pembrokeshire, Wales, UK. And keep up the wishful thinking! Positive thoughts are helpful :)


----------



## wantabby

It is very frustrating with the set back of the BCP, but hopefully it will all be worth it!! :) I'm so ready to see my + !!! I understand where you are coming from with all the teenage moms, they are everywhere!!! Complaining about having babies and not being able to to there own thing party/drink.. it is really sad and disheartening to see them being blessed with precious life and they could care less!! Then there are those of us that are trying everything to get pregnant (go on meds, change diet, temp, BD daily, etc... ) I just think that when that amazingly joyful day when we get or BFP's we will never forget the long road we came down to get there and never ever take our little ones for granted!! :) 

So that was my soapbox.. lol...

I live in Franklinton Louisiana USA.. btw..

:dust: to you!!!


----------



## Lucy22

No advice hon, but welcome to BnB and good luck :hugs:
Hope you like it here :flower:


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome :flower: 

Good luck xx


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/poohwelcome3.gif


----------



## Tryandwish

wantabby said:


> It is very frustrating with the set back of the BCP, but hopefully it will all be worth it!! :) I'm so ready to see my + !!! I understand where you are coming from with all the teenage moms, they are everywhere!!! Complaining about having babies and not being able to to there own thing party/drink.. it is really sad and disheartening to see them being blessed with precious life and they could care less!! Then there are those of us that are trying everything to get pregnant (go on meds, change diet, temp, BD daily, etc... ) I just think that when that amazingly joyful day when we get or BFP's we will never forget the long road we came down to get there and never ever take our little ones for granted!! :)
> 
> So that was my soapbox.. lol...
> 
> I live in Franklinton Louisiana USA.. btw..
> 
> :dust: to you!!!

Yes the long journey will definitely mean our little ones will never be taken for granted! My husband knows of a man who had fathered 30 children with 13 women and doesn't care for any of them! As your in America I guess our journeys through medical help may be quite different. I am currently waiting for blood test results to see if I ovulate (but I know I do as I temp) and doc has requested a pelvic ultra sound to just check I'm ok. While it all feels like pointless tests because we know DH has a very low count, I'm still a little nervous of them finding something wrong with me too! Just have to wait and see but all of us here know what that feels like! Only 5 days left for you to wait until hopefully great news :thumbup:


----------



## odd_socks

*Hello and welcome :wave:*


----------



## wantabby

I am going this Monday to have a pelvic ultrasound to see if I have cysts. If my cysts are cleared up now from the BCP I will go ahead with my next round of Clomid. :happydance: Then at CD 21 I will go in for blood to see if I ovulated. I also temp so I would already know.. Then the dreaded TWW!! :coffee:

I am on CD1 today, so it will be PERFECT if I can take the Clomid. I will go Monday CD4 and get my precription and start Tues CD5, so there would be no real wait!! :yipee:

So how is everything with you Tryandwish? :flower:


----------



## Tryandwish

wantabby said:


> I am going this Monday to have a pelvic ultrasound to see if I have cysts. If my cysts are cleared up now from the BCP I will go ahead with my next round of Clomid. :happydance: Then at CD 21 I will go in for blood to see if I ovulated. I also temp so I would already know.. Then the dreaded TWW!! :coffee:
> 
> I am on CD1 today, so it will be PERFECT if I can take the Clomid. I will go Monday CD4 and get my precription and start Tues CD5, so there would be no real wait!! :yipee:
> 
> So how is everything with you Tryandwish? :flower:

Good Luck for Monday with your scan :D I'm waiting my results for CD21 bloods but I already know it'll confirm I ovulate. Also waiting to find out when they can fit me in for the pelvic scan.

BUT in the mean time I am now CD26. This is my 19th cycle recording my BBT. The first 9 cycles I was taking my temp whenever I woke up but I found my temps were quite up and down (CD1 to CD18 between 36.0 and 36.4 and after ov would be between 36.5 and 36.7) so I began taking my temperature at 6am every morning. The temps settled down to CD1 to CD18 between 35.8 and 36.0 and after ov is between 36.3 and 36.6 BUT for the first time in the last 10 cycles (since taking my temp at 6am) my temp is up to 36.7! Since ov I have had CD17 36.3, CD18 36.3, CD19 36.4, CD20 36.4, CD21 36.4, CD22 36.3, CD23 36.4, CD24 36.5, CD 36.5, CD26 36.7 :happydance: (I should get an online chart going! Do you know an easy to use site?)

Sounds like everything is going for you this cycle so keep thinking positive and I'll be thinking of you Monday.:hugs:


----------



## Tryandwish

My TWW syptoms! (today is 11dpo)

Felt twinges on my left side for last few days.
Been starving hungry!! (Eating big meals and being hungry again 2 hours later!)
Been craving fried egg white!!! the yolk is awful but the white is amazing! :D
Urinating bit more than usual.
Feeling really tired yesterday.
And my temps have been rising - :D YAY 

But I think it has been my body teasing me!! My temp has dropped!
1dpo = 36.3
2dpo = 36.3
3dpo = 36.4
4dpo = 36.4
5dpo = 36.4
6dpo = 36.3
7dpo = 36.4
8dpo = 36.5
9dpo = 36.5
10dpo = 36.7
11dpo = 36.3
(not sure if this will work as I have never posted the link before but this should be my chart! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36ee90 )

I think AF is gonna get me maybe later today or tomorrow! :(


----------



## wantabby

I was going to suggest Fertility Friend as the best for easy charting, and yes your link did work. Did you have a normal sleeping pattern? That can sometimes throw your temps off. When my temps drop I usually get :witch: that night.. :cry:

Let me know what happens!! It's not over till the :witch: comes!! 

I went to the doc this morning, and the cysts that he was worried about are GONE!! :happydance:

SO... I am actually going to start my Clomid tonight!! :thumbup: I'm CD4 (&1/2 ish) Then I plan on the SMEP, temping, and softcups!!! lol!!


----------

